# Poop Keep Sticking to my dog's butt



## Maya2019 (May 17, 2019)

My 2 year old Maya has been having soft poop and at times it is so soft that it sticks to the butt and fur. Vet told me to give her carrots for more fiber. She poops har then soft again. She eats Nature's Logic dry chicken food but I sprinkle, for more protein, an all natural dry Meat Mates beef booster - ingredients : Beef, Beef Kidney, Beef Liver, Beef Spleen, Hoki Oil, Rosemary Extract and also sprinkle some Zesty Paws 8-in-1 Multivitamin Bites plus the carrots - which she loves too. This combination of the dry food and the extras worked great , but at times she gets soft poop again. I thought she had a parasite but the vet did not find anything. Thoughts?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You may want to try leaving out the toppers for a while and see if this gets rid of the soft poops, or play with her diet in other ways. Otherwise... Butt baths are pretty much your only option!


----------



## Maya2019 (May 17, 2019)

krandall said:


> You may want to try leaving out the toppers for a while and see if this gets rid of the soft poops, or play with her diet in other ways. Otherwise... Butt baths are pretty much your only option!


I'll do just the carrots for now for fiber. tx


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Maya2019 said:


> My 2 year old Maya has been having soft poop and at times it is so soft that it sticks to the butt and fur. Vet told me to give her carrots for more fiber. She poops har then soft again. She eats Nature's Logic dry chicken food but I sprinkle, for more protein, an all natural dry Meat Mates beef booster - ingredients : Beef, Beef Kidney, Beef Liver, Beef Spleen, Hoki Oil, Rosemary Extract and also sprinkle some Zesty Paws 8-in-1 Multivitamin Bites plus the carrots - which she loves too. This combination of the dry food and the extras worked great , but at times she gets soft poop again. I thought she had a parasite but the vet did not find anything. Thoughts?


When trying to determine the cause of loose stools it is important to eliminate variables. You have LOTS of variables going on here. Have you tried cutting out all the supplements and just feeding the food only? That will tell you if the food is the problem. Dogs have no ability to digest raw vegetables so the carrots are basically going to go in one end and out the other and the dog gets absolutely no nutritional value from them if fed raw. I would definitely cut out the carrots. As far as the beef topper...this contains organ meats which are extremely rich and can easily cause loose stools if fed in excess. Then on top of that you are feeding a multivitamin supplement that has tons of ingredients. Has someone guided you on feeding these supplements appropriately? You must be careful to not feed some minerals and vitamins in excess.

I would cut out everything but the food and see how that goes. I would try this for at least a week. Some folks add canned pumpkin to help with loose stools but that is not something to use long term IMO. It is just masking the real issue. However, it can help to calm the digestive system down temporarily.


----------



## Maya2019 (May 17, 2019)

mudpuppymama said:


> When trying to determine the cause of loose stools it is important to eliminate variables. You have LOTS of variables going on here. Have you tried cutting out all the supplements and just feeding the food only? That will tell you if the food is the problem. Dogs have no ability to digest raw vegetables so the carrots are basically going to go in one end and out the other and the dog gets absolutely no nutritional value from them if fed raw. I would definitely cut out the carrots. As far as the beef topper...this contains organ meats which are extremely rich and can easily cause loose stools if fed in excess. Then on top of that you are feeding a multivitamin supplement that has tons of ingredients. Has someone guided you on feeding these supplements appropriately? You must be careful to not feed some minerals and vitamins in excess.
> 
> I would cut out everything but the food and see how that goes. I would try this for at least a week. Some folks add canned pumpkin to help with loose stools but that is not something to use long term IMO. It is just masking the real issue. However, it can help to calm the digestive system down temporarily.


will do!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Maya2019 said:


> will do!


Great. If you decide to add pumpkin, please use plain old pumpkin and NOT pumpkin pie filling.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I agree, I’d eliminate the extras and focus on the food first. If she has soft stool on the food, look at changing that. The other things can help optimize her diet, but they can’t fix a problem that’s the result of the food, or help you narrow down what the culprit is. If her poop improves on the food alone, add the toppers very slowly, one at a time, so you can track any changes.

In the meantime, conditioner works so well for butt baths! You can use a bit of shampoo afterwards, but a little bit of conditioner on a wet wipe or something makes any bits of dried poop slide out so much faster! Less scrubbing means less chance I’ll accidentally touch something gross


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> I agree, I’d eliminate the extras and focus on the food first. If she has soft stool on the food, look at changing that. The other things can help optimize her diet, but they can’t fix a problem that’s the result of the food, or help you narrow down what the culprit is. If her poop improves on the food alone, add the toppers very slowly, one at a time, so you can track any changes.
> 
> In the meantime, conditioner works so well for butt baths! You can use a bit of shampoo afterwards, but a little bit of conditioner on a wet wipe or something makes any bits of dried poop slide out so much faster! Less scrubbing means less chance I’ll accidentally touch something gross


Just wanted to add...those supplements are some potent stuff that could cause some excesses of certain nutrients. I would check with the vet or a nutritionist on these, especially if adding them both. Too much of a good thing can become a bad thing.


----------

